# Vents



## CrazyNut (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi,
I have a question regarding vents. If I had a mesh lid for a 7ftx4ftx4ft enclosure would I need to add vents? It's an extra cost just wondering if it's worth the cost and effort or wether the mesh lid will provide enough airflow.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 18, 2016)

Would the mesh not act as a vent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jan 18, 2016)

depends on how you want air to circulate in the enclosure and how you want to establish your temperature gradient.

vents near the floor of the enclosure will draw in air from outside as the warmed air becomes more buoyant and rises..


----------



## Spikeee (Jan 18, 2016)

Why are you using a mesh lid?
Zero chance of keeping any heat in.

Standard rule of thumb is closed solid lid.
High vent near the heat and a low vent at the far end.
Natural convection will then draw in cool air at the bottom of the cool end. And let heat escape the top at the hot end. 
As the heat escapes it draws in cool air at the cool end.
Creates a good variable temp between ends so the python can move to whatever temp it feels comfortable in


----------



## CrazyNut (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm using a mesh lid because I'm not have a wired up lighting system. Just using those external fittings that sit on the top of the enclosure. It's for a merten's water monitor FYI. His enclosure currently has a mesh lid and have had no problems. Waterproofing plywood with pond shield (non-toxic epoxy).


----------



## pinkmus (Jan 18, 2016)

I guess if the sides are wood, and with the right room temperature, you would get away with a mesh lid. I had a terrible time in winter trying to keep a 4ft glass tank warm (ambient temperature-wise) even with the mesh covered up and a 150w floodlight. In summer the mesh was good at keeping the ambients low while still maintaining a good basking temperature with a much lower wattage.

I'd say it's plenty of ventilation and maybe get some clear plastic sheets (or other insulating material if you don't mind blocking your view) you can use to reduce the amount of ventilation if you run into problems. 

-Will


----------



## CrazyNut (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeh only a glass door everything else will be wood. My reptile room is fairly warm with all the lights going its around 24c on average at a guess. He is in a glass tank atm and its pretty terrible at maintaining a stable tempreature gradeint, aside from it being a bit small for him now. yeh I was thinking of using perspects sheeting as a removable insulation lid cover.


----------

